# What book do you want made into a film



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

and who do you want to star in it? 

Pick the book you'd like to see as a movie and cast it!




Here's mine:


_The Gunslinger _[Dark Tower Series]

Roland: Hugh Laurie [although it would be hard for audiences to separate him from House]

Eddie: Aaron Paul or Jamie Bell

Susannah: Zoe Saldana


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)

I heard a while ago about an adaptation of The Gunslinger being made. It was rumored that Ron Howard would be the director and Javier Barden would be Roland. 

Don't know how much of that is true.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Ender's Game

Better be* just like the book*, though.
Heard they were trying to do it, actually.
Seems nothing came of that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Lemmy Caution

They were, but Universal dropped it because they felt the entire project was too much to handle. So now the rights to make it are back up for sale. 

@FreeSpirit

They actually just settled down on a script for _Ender's Game_. They put out their first casting call about two weeks ago. 

Who would you cast as Ender, Hyram Gruff, Peter, Valentine?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@*JuliaRhys*

Awesome. I will be first in line.

Anyway, sorry to say, but I am not familiar with many actors that
would be young enough to play these parts now-a-days. I will have
to think of this throughout the next day or so to see if I can even
come up with any.

So my initial answer is: New Blood!


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Monster(Graphic Novel) would be a good one to adapt.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@yello

I've heard Monster is excellent. Although if I remember correctly, there are a lot of books.

Would you rather see it made into a miniseries, tv show, or film? Which do you think would better represent the story?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

R.A. Salvatore's Drizzt series.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

marion zimmer bradley's Light series


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I would love to see the Eye of the World, the first book in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan made into a movie. The added bonus is that is enough reading material after the first book for ten sequels.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

sarek said:


> I would love to see the Eye of the World, the first book in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan made into a movie. The added bonus is that is enough reading material after the first book for ten sequels.


All the books in that series are long enough that the series would be 30 films.

I'd love Elric of Melnibone to be made into a film (I believe that this may be in the works, but I also heard the director is that arse who directed the Golden Compass). It's short enough that it should be possible to be quite faithful to the book. I have no idea who would be good to cast in it though.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

@JuliaRhys

Well I personally dislike TV so I would prefer a series of films.


----------



## scorpio_queen (Oct 16, 2011)

"The Skin I'm In," definitely. I think more girls would pay attention if it were a movie. XD


----------



## lyurasd (Oct 21, 2011)

I would probably say *Det fattas en tärning*.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Tropic of Cancer


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd prefer anything to be made into tv series rather than a movie. umm just came here to say that.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I'd prefer anything to be made into tv series rather than a movie. umm just came here to say that.


This is a good point. Most books are too long and complex to be translated into a film effectively, without losing a lot of substance.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Zombies-Classic-Ultraviolent/dp/1594743347


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> This is a good point. Most books are too long and complex to be translated into a film effectively, without losing a lot of substance.


Exactly. Plus, I always feel that characterization and nuance get lost when you're trying to cram a book's plot into a 2 hour time frame.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I love Ender's Game, and if I thought they could successfully translate it into a film, I would be all over it. However, I feel like it would end up being pretty disappointing. 

Another one I would love to see if they could do it right would be the Abhorsen Trilogy(Actually called the Old Kingdom series since it isn't even a trilogy anymore.) As far as actors I'm not really sure... I'm pretty bad at stuff like that. The only worry I have is that talking animals generally don't translate well on screen.









Lastly I would love to see Oryx and Crake made into a movie. I think it's unique in how the story is told and that it could translate into a fairly interesting and different movie. 
(also, this is the version of the book that I have and I love the art on it. took me a minute to see what was all over the cover haha.)


----------



## roxywatson001 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello Guys,

According to me you can use "Harry Potter Comics" Book for that. In this comics all feature to make any movie is available.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides would make a compelling movie. 
And say what you want about Amy Tan, but I think some of her books could make a great cross-over.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

None, the movies always leave out certain parts and I hate that :/ .


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the Enders Game idea. It was a fantastic book. Another one that I've heard being talked about for a long time, although it apparently has a curse attached is A Confederacy of Dunces. I have to read this book in private because I laugh out loud so much. 

did anyone catch Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand over this summer (I think is when it came out)?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I want _Flowers in the Attic_ made into a BETTER movie...perhaps this time by someone who will deal with the incest aspect in a realistic manner, and will make the film overall more atmospheric and creepy. I have wanted this since high school - I think the one made in the 80's doesn't do the book justice at all.

_A Confederacy of Dunces _would be great...done by the right person. I was pretty disgusted to learn that some dumbass was going to make a movie out of it with Will Ferrell in the lead role...that would just ruin it, he's too goofy and stupid. _A Confederacy of Dunces _will probably have to be done (correctly) as an independent film by someone smart and introspective enough to cast the character of Ignatious J. Reilly *subtley* as an eccentric self-absorbed INxP instead of slapstick shenanigans.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I want _Flowers in the Attic_ made into a BETTER movie...perhaps this time by someone who will deal with the incest aspect in a realistic manner, and will make the film overall more atmospheric and creepy. I have wanted this since high school - I think the one made in the 80's doesn't do the book justice at all.


O>K....this is just creepy. When i read this thread in the feed my first though was the series written by VC Andrews, starting with flowers in the Attic....so weird, it was as if you read my mind....totally spooked


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> Tropic of Cancer


Yeah I've seen a really heinous version of Miller's _Quiet Days in Clichy. 
_
That would be a beautiful film visually. I love that book, but just like _A Confederacy of Dunces _and _Quiet Days in Clichy _it would just be a joke in the wrong hands.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

In fact I elect Sophia Coppola to make these films I've mentioned. She did an excellent job with _The Virgin Suicides._


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't decide on actors.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to see "At the Mountains of Madness" adapted into a big screen movie. It was _going_ to happen (with Guillermo Del Toro at the helm)--but similar to other budding Universal productions like "Halo" and "The Gunslinger", it fell through. Pity.

A "Blood Meridian" movie would be interesting, to say the least. I'm a fan of Cormac McCarthy's work...however, I feel this one would be difficult to translate to the big screen due to graphic violence and unconventional story structure. This one has been in developmental hell for multiple years which means it'll probably never be made. Shame as the Western has gone the way of the Dodo bird. 

As a fan of the occasional graphic novel, I would enjoy an adaptation of Frank Miller's "The Dark Knight Returns"--nonetheless, as it was a satire of the then Cold War era, it would be outmoded in today's Post 9/11 world. It's going to made into a direct-to-video animation project ala last month's "Batman: Year One" (also Miller) but that one turned out to be absolute crap.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> Ender's Game
> 
> Better be* just like the book*, though.
> Heard they were trying to do it, actually.
> Seems nothing came of that.


 Yes. Yes! I love this book so much! 

A Haruki Murakami one other than 'Norwegian Wood' (it was a decent film, but I'd have liked to see how Wind-Up Bird or Kafka on the Shore would be adapted).
Have no clue about who'd play who though XD


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of "Confederacy of Dunces," but I have my doubts as to whether it could be done well. (Any thoughts on who could play Ignatius well?)

Same goes for "The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay." It could be great, or.... an insult.


----------



## Aedesia (Nov 17, 2011)

Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Le Guin!

I can picture the winter landscapes as being so beautiful, not to mention I'd like to see how a director would go about creating a world of Androgynous characters.


----------



## Pop Crimes (Mar 31, 2010)

Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy. 

I really want to see that turned into a movie. The movie doesn't have to be EXACTLY like the book (the nature of the book itself won't allow it, the prose is too elliptic), but it has to stay faithful to its structure. The movie cannot follow a traditional narrative format - I imagine the movie, like the book, to be a sort of documentary about the dark, discordant aspects man's relationship with himself, civilization, and the natural world whose narrative form relies solely on the natural progression of events with no particular focus on any specific character.

With a soundtrack by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis of course (who else, right???) 

I would also like to see The Scar by China Mieville turned into a movie, but I have to run now BEFORE MY BOSS WALKS PAST BYE


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

laurie17 said:


> A Haruki Murakami one other than 'Norwegian Wood' (it was a decent film, but I'd have liked to see how Wind-Up Bird or Kafka on the Shore would be adapted).


Couldn't agree more, I was disappointed that NW was the one that they made into a movie. I think Wind-up would be just as amazing on screen.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

blkrbt said:


> Couldn't agree more, I was disappointed that NW was the one that they made into a movie. I think Wind-up would be just as amazing on screen.


 Yeah, or Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World  Those would look really cool!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Penthouse... Oh wait, I forgot that's the whole reason the internet exists


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Cather in the Rye


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

The Forever War. I hear that Ridley Scott is making it, I can not fucking wait. It will be the first time I have entered a movie theater since that snuff film Avatar made every orifice of my body leak vomit, blood, or an amalgam of.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

billymark said:


> I like the Enders Game idea. It was a fantastic book. Another one that I've heard being talked about for a long time, although it apparently has a curse attached is A Confederacy of Dunces. I have to read this book in private because I laugh out loud so much.
> 
> did anyone catch Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand over this summer (I think is when it came out)?


I saw this thread to write "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand, but did a quick search check and found your quote... it's already a movie?!? I'll have to check this out!


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

SpiritedAstray said:


> None of them, ever.
> 
> I won't pretend there are NO good movie adaptations of books. Quite the contrary - some of my favorite movies are adapted from novels (Jurassic Park comes immediately to mind, and that film wasn't even particularly true to the novel.)
> 
> But I am never initially excited to hear that one of my favorite books is being made into a movie. I ended up loving Life of Pi, but you should have seen me when I first heard about it. And I don't actively want any of my untouched books being adapted for the silver screen. Even if the movie ends up being great, I will resent it until it proves itself.


This. While I'd love to see some of my favorite stories on the big screen, when that actually happens it takes something out of the story itself for those afterward, even if it's well done. I feel lucky to have read LotR before the movies, before I had any preconceptions about what the characters looked like or an idea of what the 'tone' should be. I actually like Tom Bombadil, BTW. 

That being said, I don't want to see Snow Crash made into a movie, neither Neuromancer, or the Chronicles of Amber, or Ubik. (They're making Ubik, bleh)


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd love to see animated shorts based off all the stories in Italo Calvino's _Cosmicomics_.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

I hesitate because, for the most part, I don't think books translate very well into movies... that being said...

_Snow Crash_ and _The Diamond Age_ by Neal Stephenson could make for some really good movies *if* they stuck to the source material 100% and didn't try leaving stuff out to dumb it down into a mindless action sci-fi backdrop for a predictable love story.

_Jennifer Government_ by Max Barry could also be a really good movie. They've already made a movie of [or, more accurately-- "based on"] his book _Syrup_, due in theaters this June.



Whippit said:


> That being said, I don't want to see Snow Crash made into a movie, neither Neuromancer, or the Chronicles of Amber, or Ubik. (They're making Ubik, bleh)


Funny that the one you specifically name as one you _don't_ is one that I really would like to see.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

chimeric said:


> I'd love to see animated shorts based off all the stories in Italo Calvino's _Cosmicomics_.


I totally totally agree. I love that book, and think that if someone got the whimsical tone right it could be magical!


----------



## LucyLu (Feb 21, 2013)

I know they are probably making "The Fault in Our Stars" by John Green into a movie and while I loved the book and it could be cool to see a movie, it is just one of those examples where it all could go so wrong that I am a bit indecisive/scared about it. But it could be very nice if it was done properly.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Devalight said:


> "The Colour Out of Space" by H.P. Lovecraft - yes, I know there is "Die Monster Die" but I want the REAL Colour Out of Space.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't really thought about a cast. They all die, so its kind of hard..
> 
> The main problem is the colour.


Yeah. While on one level I would love to see a good adaptation of some H P Lovecraft stuff - for me especially Call of Cthulhu or The Shadow over Innsmouth, I am wary of it. So much of his work is about psychological horror, and it would be extremely difficult to represent it on screen, without losing the essence.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Airman
by Eoin Colfer
:tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Enders Game, by Orson Scott Card

Oh wait...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

We need a movie of William Gibson's _Sprawl Triology
_









Idoru









Spook Country









And a mini-series of Pattern Recognition
_









_


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Enders Game, by Orson Scott Card
> 
> Oh wait...


First Look At ‘Ender’s Game’: Asa Butterfield And Harrison Ford Face Off


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SophiaScorpia said:


> First Look At ‘Ender’s Game’: Asa Butterfield And Harrison Ford Face Off


I know, right? I was kinda making a little "tongue-in-cheek" there. Harrison Ford is playing the tormented colonel that trains Ender.

Wouldn't mind seeing Neal Stephenson's Cryptonomicon as a movie (or mini-series). I could see it as being fairly challenging to pull off as far as getting mainstream audiences to watch. Perhaps Snow crash would be an easier one. 

Every now and then there's rumors that William Gibson's Neuromancer is going to be made into a movie, but so far its never gotten past the pre-production/in development rumors. 

I always thought that there was room for David Edding's Belgariad and Mallorean series to be made into movies, but I wonder if anyone else remembers them. 

Stephen Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series might also be excellent movie fodder.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd like to see a newer, better version of Forever Amber done. FA, written just around the time of Gone With the Wind, deals with similar themes; despite being a bigger bestseller (at that time) than GWTW, it kind of fell into oblivion...


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I want someone to take a swing at another book from Anne Rice's _Vampire Chronicles_. _Interview with a Vampire _was good but _Queen of the Damned_ felt incredibly rushed and lackluster. _Blood and Gold _would be interesting if done artistically and with a decent budget to boot.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Game of Thrones.

I know it's already a TV show.

Fuck you, I want it to be a movie too so that everyone who doesn't have HBO can enjoy it at the box office at least once in their life.

Everyone should watch it! It's freakin' amazing and makes Harry Potter look like garbage.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The Interpretation Of Murder.


----------



## callumespleyclegg (May 30, 2013)

I'd like to see the Athena's descendants series made into a film, I think it would be better than the harry potters! You can find out about it on the internet and you can read it for free online at wattpad, read it and then tell me otherwise.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

100 Years of Solitude. Well there may already be a movie, but I would like a large scale, well funded production.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Chants de Maldoror would be a great movie, that, or The Flowers of Evil. Both would have to be 18+ though.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Parasol Protectorate series. >.> All of it.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

'Placebo' by Jurga Ivanauskaitė. The character development is very interesting, story's unusual and basically, you can recognize yourself in one of the characters well.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

-Mandela's biography (long walk to freedom)..the movie - invictus was about the rugby game not about the man himself. Would love to see a film on his life and portrayal of Apartheid, racial tension and eventual fall of the government and perhaps beyond..

-Night, by Elie Wiesel 

-In the Heart of the Sea: The Tragedy of the Whaleship Essex would make a nice thriller.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

- Neverwhere
- Fahrenheit 451 (i know there's already one, but it sucks so it doesn't count).


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

Name of the Wind, by Patrick Rothfuss
just because the main character got a quite deep personality, and i would love to see him on screen!


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho

Steve Jobs - Walter Isaacson
The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton (I know there's already a movie adaptation, but I demand a remake. :shocked


----------



## Alkalistone (Mar 6, 2013)

Oxford Dictionary

Hey I think it'll make a great (and very long) TV series! Each episode can explain the origin of a word & its usage.

Okay on the serious side (I was serious about the dictionary anyway): ABARAT by Clive Barker. It's insane


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

an Absurd Man said:


> The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho


Yes, I want to see this, too.

I also want them to complete _His Dark Materials _trilogy, even if I don't appreciate the second and third books, I really want them to complete the first book. They cast the movie really well and the storyline was almost perfect until the end.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Has "Stranger in a Strange Land" ever been made into a film?


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have my list...

'Perdido Street Station' by China Mieville
The Wild Cards saga (George R.R. Martin involves himself with the series)
'Good Omens' - Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett
An Adaptation of 'The Tale of Sigurd and Gudrun'
'The Children Of Hurin'/'The Silmarillion' (FYI it is rumored to be Peter Jacksons next project after The Hobbit)
The Legend of Drizz't (better of being turned into a TV series than a movie IMO)


----------



## chibiidol (Apr 6, 2013)

Huntress


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

If they are tastefully done, these would be great, badly done they would make me mad.
Stranger in a Strangeland
Ender's Game
The Dark Tower (I hear they are planning an HBO Mini-series which would be WAY better.)
Catch 22
Brave New World

and that is all for now.

I would like to see a new trend of making movies based on albums though. That sounds much cooler. :kitteh:


----------



## zewology (May 23, 2011)

I'm a little ambivalent about books being made into movies. Many of my favorite books are literary enough that a movie version would be a atrocious.

A couple I agree with:

1. Finish His Dark Materials trilogy. Remake the first one if you have to. But I would love to see the second and third books on film, especially the world that the scientist gets sent to (trying not to spoil anything here).

2. The Night Circus -- I'm actually still reading it now, but the visual imagery alone would make this a stunning movie.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

The American Gods.


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

Any of the Culture novels by Iain M Banks (RIP). Specifically:
A Player of Games
Use of Weapons
Excession


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, it's more of a series. 'Chronicles of Ancient Darkness' by Michelle Paver. Has 6 books.
Wolf Brother
Spirit Walker
Soul Eater
Outcast
Oathbreaker
Ghost Hunter

My favourite books ever. Well, those and 'The Sight' & 'Fell' by David Clement Davies. 'Fell' would make a pretty epic movie but 'The Sight' (which takes place before 'Fell'), I'm not too sure I could watch the whole way through (literally almost every character– wolf– dies; I wouldn't wanna see that onscreen). Amazing book though.


----------

